# 2017 Outback Touring- actual, real roof rails!!!



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Our SoA rep stopped by our dealership today with his new demo.

Check out the rails! Only on the Touring models. (I really really hope these trickle down to lower models in '18-'19).

If you're into this Brilliant Brown, do note that it is only available for the first 4 months of ordering, then it goes away.

*Are you an IMBA member for at least 6 months?*

If so, here is the pricing breakdown, using the starting MSRP's before adding any accessories (do note this varies slightly in certain New England states and parts of NY/NJ) hit up your dealer and IMBA's website for more info:

2.5i Touring MSRP $36,870 - selling price if you're a 6 mo.+ IMBA member: $33,841

3.6R Touring MSRP $39,070 - selling price if you're a 6 mo.+ IMBA member: $35,780

Touring takes the Limited with EyeSight/Keyless/Navi package, and adds:

-Java Brown Leather
-Heated Steering Wheel
-The roof rails
-Touring Grille (gray color)
-Chrome bits on the outside, and chrome strip on bottom of doors
-Some color changes on the small bits on the interior, more gloss black, chrome, etc
-Wheels are gray and machined instead of black/machined
-Some other little tiny stuff


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

AppleCarPlay/Android Auto yet like the new 2017 Impreza?
Integrated/hidden hitch that doesn't impact ground clearance like impreza/Crosstrek?

Not sure why Outback continues to be a second rate citizen in Subaru's lineup. That's ok, My Crosstrek rocks.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Look similar to the Volvo XC60 T6 we have as a service loaner, except for the black end caps. The Volvo transitions down to the roof for a cleaner line.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Menel said:


> AppleCarPlay/Android Auto yet like the new 2017 Impreza?
> Integrated/hidden hitch that doesn't impact ground clearance like impreza/Crosstrek?
> 
> Not sure why Outback continues to be a second rate citizen in Subaru's lineup. That's ok, My Crosstrek rocks.


Erhm?

It's not exactly second-rate... it's the nicest car in the lineup. Which is debatable, given that some people like smaller cars, but whatever.

Actually, in terms of radios, the 15+ Outback's current 7" is way better than the Crosstrek had until the Crosstrek gained the 7" in 2016. And then the Impreza gets the new gen radio, which will trickle into the other models at their refresh's.

As for the hitch, the only reason you can get an integrated hitch on the Impreza/WRX/Xtrek is because Torklift came up with a solution for where the non-existent rear foglight goes. It's not like Subaru came up with the Torklift hitch.

Annnnnyways, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

can you retrofit the older (and more ugly) roof rack systems on outbacks to fit the new rail systems?


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Are those really real roof rails, or just a new cosmetic change? The current ones have a very limited load capacity, so I would expect the same from these. Direct body mount racks are the only way to safely carry any real loads. At least these look like a wider crossbar spread if used with a rail-grab type rack.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

deuxdiesel said:


> Are those really real roof rails, or just a new cosmetic change? The current ones have a very limited load capacity, so I would expect the same from these. Direct body mount racks are the only way to safely carry any real loads. At least these look like a wider crossbar spread if used with a rail-grab type rack.


yea, they are real roof rails that you mount a railgrab type crossbars on. Subaru actually already has a roof rack system with Thule for the Outback touring with these new rails. Subaru part# SOA567x020 if anyone is interested. After assembling our dealerships Thule display a few weeks ago I think I would rather stick with a hitch rack personally. Maybe this new outback roof rail system would change my mind though.

As far as retrofitting the new rails on to the older/standard model Outbacks, I would be willing to be the mounting holes are in different spots and I know just to replace the old style rails you had to drop the headliner and everything so it was a TON of work. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, as an example, my dad looked into getting the Forester roof rails to put on his base Forester which didn't have them, and with my employee discount, the rails and all required pieces were still over $1000 (you had to piece together every little nut and bolt) and yeah, drop the headliner and etc etc.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

XJaredX said:


> Yeah, as an example, my dad looked into getting the Forester roof rails to put on his base Forester which didn't have them, and with my employee discount, the rails and all required pieces were still over $1000 (you had to piece together every little nut and bolt) and yeah, drop the headliner and etc etc.


Yep, I know, I'm a parts manager at a Subaru dealer so trust me, I've been through it. LOL


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

it shouldn't be that hard, people swapped rails on 2003 wrx wagons with the non-rail roof pieces from saab (subaru bodied) wagons all the time, dropping the headliner isn't that big of a deal. I guess I've pulled engines and replaced turbos in subarus so I'm used to the quirks?


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

alias33 said:


> it shouldn't be that hard, people swapped rails on 2003 wrx wagons with the non-rail roof pieces from saab (subaru bodied) wagons all the time, dropping the headliner isn't that big of a deal. I guess I've pulled engines and replaced turbos in subarus so I'm used to the quirks?


You are totally right but there are two things to keep in mind. One, there is a lot of people with the Saab/WRX willing to swap parts and do the work themselves or give a buddy a care of beer to do it for them. You're talking about a 2017 outback here, there isn't really the "cult following" and mass people trying to swap parts back and forth. And two, the body style changed in 2015 so there is only two previous years of cars out there to swap parts from.

I just looked it up and the rails from a 2017 Touring will set you back about $650 if bought from the dealer. Plus, add in labor and you're probably going to be looking at $1000+ and for that kind of money you might as well just buy the Touring model and enjoy the extra features it has over other models. That's the way I see it anyway. Also, going back to the previous years (2010-2014) the roof rails with the flip out bars are a different part number than the 2015 models so I would have to guess the new rails wont fit a car older than 2015.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

other markets (e.g. japan) have had other roof systems for a while.

Installing JDM roof rails on 2015 Outback - Subaru Outback - Subaru Outback Forums


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

There are roof rails at junk yards all day long. One of my locals charges $10 for a full set (rails and crossbars), doesn't matter if the car is 30 years old or 30 days.

Best, IMO, is to get an older 1" rail like my first gen Escape. In the image below, the rail is black, with a foot for a rack I built installed on it.









The rail is aluminum and can be bent to match the roofline of other vehicles. It also ensures decent carrying capacity by spreading the load over a larger area than the newer style raised rails permit. I've put 400Lbs on these rails.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Big improvement. The stock system on the other models SUCKS. I would have paid extra for this rack.

It is the one think I absolutely hate about a car that otherwise is really awesome (2017 base 2.5 model). OK, the stereo head unit is also awful, but I can learn to deal with it.


----------

